# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  هرچقدر میخونم برا زیست به درصد بالایی نمیرسم.چکار کنم؟

## wowramin

دوستان لطفا یه راهنمایی کنید (درمورد زیست) ممنون میشم
سلام دوستان 
بی مقدمه:

من واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم هرچقدر میخونم برا زیست به درصد بالایی نمیرسم. روزی۵ساعت برای زیست وقت میزارم(چون پشت کنکوری ام≥ وقت دارم)
اما از۵۰-۶۰بالاتر نمیره. دیگه واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم. که برسم ب بالا۸۰؟؟
منابع ام کتاب درسی +نشر الگو
دوستانی درصد بالایی دارن واقعا ممنون میشم اگه ی توضیح مفید در مورد روش مطالعه این درس بگن 
پیشاپیش ممنون

----------


## wowramin

Up

----------


## mohsen..

چون پشت کنکوری هستی و روزی پنج ساعت برا زیست وقت میزاری
پس از لحاظ اموزش مشکل نداری 
چند بار تدریس فرهادیانو ببینی مشکلت حل میشه که چجوری زیست بخونی

----------


## wowramin

> چون پشت کنکوری هستی و روزی پنج ساعت برا زیست وقت میزاری
> پس از لحاظ اموزش مشکل نداری 
> چند بار تدریس فرهادیانو ببینی مشکلت حل میشه که چجوری زیست بخونی


کلا با dvdنگاه کردن جور نیستم!!!
 بجزاین راهی دیگه نیس ینی ؟؟؟
این همه تراز ۸۰۰۰برا زیست هست ینی همه از فرهادیان استفاده میکنن؟؟؟

----------


## Hellish

مـن کُلن از دومـ دبیـرستان تا به الان فقط 7 بـار مـوفق شدم زیستو 100 بزنم! چـون واقعا گـستردست! و خیلی 

باید بـاهاش درگیـر بِشی!


روشـ مطالعه هر فردی همـ خاصِ خودشه! نمیـشه واسه بقیه تجویز کنـه بگه تضمین میـدم اگه اینجوری بخونی به فـلان درصد میرسی!

سعـی کن نـقاط ضعفت توی زیست رو متـوجه بِشی با تحلیل آزمون روی اونـا بیشتر وقت بذاری!

وقتی به 50-60 درصـد رسیدی پَس کـافیه یه کـوچولو روشتـ رو دست کـاری کُنی و تعداد تست ها رو ببری بالاتر تا به درصـدی که میخوای برسی!

----------


## Hellish

> ​عجب !!!!



 :Yahoo (4): روشـ هـای نویـن شمـاره دادنـه!

وطـنم پـاره ی تنـم >_<

----------


## Majid9731

> دوستان لطفا یه راهنمایی کنید (درمورد زیست) ممنون میشم
> سلام دوستان 
> بی مقدمه:
> 
> من واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم هرچقدر میخونم برا زیست به درصد بالایی نمیرسم. روزی۵ساعت برای زیست وقت میزارم(چون پشت کنکوری ام≥ وقت دارم)
> اما از۵۰-۶۰بالاتر نمیره. دیگه واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم. که برسم ب بالا۸۰؟؟
> منابع ام کتاب درسی +نشر الگو
> دوستانی درصد بالایی دارن واقعا ممنون میشم اگه ی توضیح مفید در مورد روش مطالعه این درس بگن 
> پیشاپیش ممنون


میشه روش درسخوندنتو بگی بهم
روش های زیادی رو برای خوندن زیست میدونم اگه روشتو بهم بگی کمکت میکنم

----------


## amins

گوشیتو بده به مامانت
بهشم بگو اگر خودمم کشتم بهم ندش
مشکلت همینه

----------


## wowramin

> گوشیتو بده به مامانت
> بهشم بگو اگر خودمم کشتم بهم ندش
> مشکلت همینه


خخخخ
 بامنی؟؟
جالب بود...

----------


## wowramin

> میشه روش درسخوندنتو بگی بهم
> روش های زیادی رو برای خوندن زیست میدونم اگه روشتو بهم بگی کمکت میکنم


روشی خاصی ندارم فقط هر روز کتاب درسی +الگو رو میخونم اخرای هفته هم تست میزنم

اگه ممکنه شما این روش هایی که میگید رو توضیح بدید

----------


## joopen23

بنظرم ضعف شما تو مرور های دو شب قبل آزمون و یا خلاصه نویسی تون هست...
اگه تست هایی که غلط میزنی از بدیهیات و ضایع نباشن نکاتش رو تو word یا برگه ای یادداشت کن و با خودت مرور کن و خوب بفهمشون
سعی کن قبل خوابیدن تو رخت خوابت یه خورده تو ذهنت با مفاهیم بازی کنی و به خودت بفهمونی.. از شکل های کتاب هم میتونی به خوبی بهره ببری

----------


## amins

> خخخخ
>  بامنی؟؟
> جالب بود...


بله با شما بودم
برای خنده حرف نزدم کاملا جدی گفتم

----------


## mohammad.sa

تست تست تست

----------


## Behnam10

> دوستان لطفا یه راهنمایی کنید (درمورد زیست) ممنون میشم
> سلام دوستان 
> بی مقدمه:
> 
> من واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم هرچقدر میخونم برا زیست به درصد بالایی نمیرسم. روزی۵ساعت برای زیست وقت میزارم(چون پشت کنکوری ام≥ وقت دارم)
> اما از۵۰-۶۰بالاتر نمیره. دیگه واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم. که برسم ب بالا۸۰؟؟
> منابع ام کتاب درسی +نشر الگو
> دوستانی درصد بالایی دارن واقعا ممنون میشم اگه ی توضیح مفید در مورد روش مطالعه این درس بگن 
> پیشاپیش ممنون


گذشته از اين همه اسپم و شماره دادنو ...........
عزيز اولا بگو كدوم آزمون آزمايشي هستي ؟
بعدش از اين ٥ ساعت چقدرش تستي و چقدر به مطالعه كتاب درسي اختصاص ميدي ؟؟
درصدت در ٩٥و سطح تسلطت به كتاب درسي ؟؟

----------


## wowramin

> بنظرم ضعف شما تو مرور های دو شب قبل آزمون و یا خلاصه نویسی تون هست...
> اگه تست هایی که غلط میزنی از بدیهیات و ضایع نباشن نکاتش رو تو word یا برگه ای یادداشت کن و با خودت مرور کن و خوب بفهمشون
> سعی کن قبل خوابیدن تو رخت خوابت یه خورده تو ذهنت با مفاهیم بازی کنی و به خودت بفهمونی.. از شکل های کتاب هم میتونی به خوبی بهره ببری


نظر شما خیلی دقیق بود،،،فک کنم مشکل اصلی همین باشه چون همیشه دو روز قبل ازمون فک میکنم ک همه نکات رو بلدم دیگه دور مرور کردنم خیلی بد دقت میشم....
بنظر شما چاره چیه؟؟
ممنون بابت نظرتون

----------


## wowramin

> گذشته از اين همه اسپم و شماره دادنو ...........
> عزيز اولا بگو كدوم آزمون آزمايشي هستي ؟
> بعدش از اين ٥ ساعت چقدرش تستي و چقدر به مطالعه كتاب درسي اختصاص ميدي ؟؟
> درصدت در ٩٥و سطح تسلطت به كتاب درسي ؟؟


سلام اقا بهنام
قلمچی
کنکور۹۵)(۳۳٪زدم 
ازمون قبل ۴۰۰تست برا زیست زدم نتیجش شد ۵۰درصد کانون 
برا این ازمون تصمیم گرفتم فقط ب تست کنکور و تحلیل اکتفا کنم
ببینم تغییر میکنم یا نه

----------


## Behnam10

> سلام اقا بهنام
> قلمچی
> کنکور۹۵)(۳۳٪زدم 
> ازمون قبل ۴۰۰تست برا زیست زدم نتیجش شد ۵۰درصد کانون 
> برا این ازمون تصمیم گرفتم فقط ب تست کنکور و تحلیل اکتفا کنم
> ببینم تغییر میکنم یا نه


خب عزيز دوستمون يه نكته اي رو بيان كرد كه خيلي مهمه ؛ مرور رو حتما در برنامت قرار بده .
بعدش براي آزمون ٧ آبان ، درصد ٥٠براي يه فارغ التحصيل ، درصد خوبي نبود . سوالي كه دارم ازت اينه كه در آزمون ، تعداد غلط هات زياد بود يا تعداد نزده هات ؟؟
اگه نزده هات زياد باشه ، يعني روي مفهوم مشكل داري و هرچقدر هم تست بزني ، راه گشا نخواهد بود .
اگه غلط هات زياده ، اون برميگرده به شرايط و مديريت آزمون . در تحليل مجدد آزمون ، اين نقيصه رو از كجا ديدي ؟؟ دانش حل تست رو نداشتي ، يا اينكه اون لحظه ذهنت كشش حل تست رو نداد ( استرس و خستگي و...) .
خب در ضمن تو از ٣٠ درصد كنكور ميخواي به ٨٠ برسي !! اين حرفش آسونه ولي در عمل بايد خيلي زحمت بكشي !٣٠٠-٤٠٠ تا تست واقعا كافي نيست. !! بازه تستيت رو ببر بالا( البته اگه روي كتاب مسلط هستي !!) .

----------


## wowramin

> خب عزيز دوستمون يه نكته اي رو بيان كرد كه خيلي مهمه ؛ مرور رو حتما در برنامت قرار بده .
> بعدش براي آزمون ٧ آبان ، درصد ٥٠براي يه فارغ التحصيل ، درصد خوبي نبود . سوالي كه دارم ازت اينه كه در آزمون ، تعداد غلط هات زياد بود يا تعداد نزده هات ؟؟
> اگه نزده هات زياد باشه ، يعني روي مفهوم مشكل داري و هرچقدر هم تست بزني ، راه گشا نخواهد بود .
> اگه غلط هات زياده ، اون برميگرده به شرايط و مديريت آزمون . در تحليل مجدد آزمون ، اين نقيصه رو از كجا ديدي ؟؟ دانش حل تست رو نداشتي ، يا اينكه اون لحظه ذهنت كشش حل تست رو نداد ( استرس و خستگي و...) .
> خب در ضمن تو از ٣٠ درصد كنكور ميخواي به ٨٠ برسي !! اين حرفش آسونه ولي در عمل بايد خيلي زحمت بكشي !٣٠٠-٤٠٠ تا تست واقعا كافي نيست. !! بازه تستيت رو ببر بالا( البته اگه روي كتاب مسلط هستي !!) .


سلامی مجدد
سر جلسه کنکورمو خیلی بد بیاری اوردم که اونجوری شد
در ضمن الان من ب اندازه کافی وقت گذاشتم برا زیست که انتظار دارم ازش. اینجوری نیس ک زحمت نکشم و الکی انتظار داشته باشم در ضمن نزده کلا حدود ۴-۵تا داشتم جمعا پایه و پیش. 
اشتباهاتم کلا زیاده،،همه دروس
در کل الان که وضعیت رو دیدید. چه پیشنهادی دارید؟؟

----------


## Behnam10

> سلامی مجدد
> سر جلسه کنکورمو خیلی بد بیاری اوردم که اونجوری شد
> در ضمن الان من ب اندازه کافی وقت گذاشتم برا زیست که انتظار دارم ازش. اینجوری نیس ک زحمت نکشم و الکی انتظار داشته باشم در ضمن نزده کلا حدود ۴-۵تا داشتم جمعا پایه و پیش. 
> اشتباهاتم کلا زیاده،،همه دروس
> در کل الان که وضعیت رو دیدید. چه پیشنهادی دارید؟؟


خب به گفته ي خودت ، تسلط كافي رو روي درس ها داري . بنظرم بازه تستي خودت رو ببر بالا و اين بازه رو محدود به يكي دو روز نكن . سعي كن در روز هاي متوالي ، تست زني انجام بدي كه مرور كافي هم داشته باشي

----------


## wowramin

> خب به گفته ي خودت ، تسلط كافي رو روي درس ها داري . بنظرم بازه تستي خودت رو ببر بالا و اين بازه رو محدود به يكي دو روز نكن . سعي كن در روز هاي متوالي ، تست زني انجام بدي كه مرور كافي هم داشته باشي


شما درصدتون چجوریه تو زیست. ترازتون چنده؟؟؟

----------


## Behnam10

در ٧ آبان درصدام خوب بود . در كنكور ٦٣ زدم .
بهتره مسائل شخصي رو در تاپيك عمومي نگيم چون اسپم محسوب ميشه !!
شما اگه خواستين پيغام بدين ؛ من در خدمتم

----------


## Majid9731

> روشی خاصی ندارم فقط هر روز کتاب درسی +الگو رو میخونم اخرای هفته هم تست میزنم
> 
> اگه ممکنه شما این روش هایی که میگید رو توضیح بدید


مشکلت همینه 
به حرف هیچ کس دیگه گوش نده 
تو اصلا روش مطالعه نداری
ببین از همین حالا هم میشه پزشکی قبول شی
زیستو  باید اول روزنامه وار بخونی بعد تست بزن
هر چی رو که نفهمیدی بنویس
هر وقت اما تمام شد یه بار عمقی بخون همه نکات رو حفظ کن و مرور هم که مهم ترین بخشه باید در نظر بگیری :Yahoo (79):

----------


## mtbkh

منم مشکل زیست دارم مثلا فصل 4 زیست 2 رو پنج بار دور کردم هم از روی کتاب هم الگو ولی وقتی تستارو میخوام بزنم از هر 10 تا 3 تاش درست در میاد واقعا نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*دقیقا مشکل منم توزیست اشتباه زیاده*

----------


## mtbkh

> در ٧ آبان درصدام خوب بود . در كنكور ٦٣ زدم .
> بهتره مسائل شخصي رو در تاپيك عمومي نگيم چون اسپم محسوب ميشه !!
> شما اگه خواستين پيغام بدين ؛ من در خدمتم


میشه بگید از چه منابعی برای زیست استفاده میکنید؟ و نحوه مطالعتون؟

----------


## mtbkh

> در ٧ آبان درصدام خوب بود . در كنكور ٦٣ زدم .
> بهتره مسائل شخصي رو در تاپيك عمومي نگيم چون اسپم محسوب ميشه !!
> شما اگه خواستين پيغام بدين ؛ من در خدمتم


مرسی از پاسخگویی واقعا   :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Behnam10

> مرسی از پاسخگویی واقعا





> میشه بگید از چه منابعی برای زیست استفاده میکنید؟ و نحوه مطالعتون؟


من تازه نیم ساعته از کتابخونه اومدم . تا الان بالای 6-7 تا پیام خصوصی و بالای 7-8 تا نقل رو توی همین مدت جواب دادم .
ایشالله یه روز یه اسکرین ا ص اول انجمنم قرار میدم که متوجه فشار کاریم بشید .
به هر حال شرمنده از پاسخ دیرم .

منبع اصلی من کتاب درسی + تست آی کیو هست که البته از جزوه ی دبیرم هم کنارش استفاده میکنم + درس نامه خیلی سبز + بعضی مواقع تست های دوره ای از الگو .
در کل سعی میکنم زیاد تست بزنم . روش درسیم هم اینه که ، تست هایی که میزنم و موارد خاصی که پیدا میکنم ، خودم مجدد ا روی اون ها تست طرح میکنم . اینطوری به یه تست تالیفی از خودم ، بالای 6-7 نکته ی آموزشی و خاص رو یادمیگیرم.

----------


## reza__sh

صب کن شاید درصد بالا ب تو رسید :Yahoo (21):

----------


## joopen23

> نظر شما خیلی دقیق بود،،،فک کنم مشکل اصلی همین باشه چون همیشه دو روز قبل ازمون فک میکنم ک همه نکات رو بلدم دیگه دور مرور کردنم خیلی بد دقت میشم....
> بنظر شما چاره چیه؟؟
> ممنون بابت نظرتون


افزایش دوره تست نسبت به مطالعه مباحثی که خوندی و nباره کاری نکردن و وسواس نداشتن میتونه بهت کمک شایانی بکنه..
هدف از تست زنی هم در وهله اول بدون زمان بزن تا با فهم تیپ سوالات اون فصل و یا ترکیبی ها به قدرت آشناتر و ورزیده تر بشی. وقتی که به وهله ای رسیدی که با اشاره به جزئی ترین مطلب به کلی ترین مباحث دست پیدا کنی اون زمان از حیث مفهوم کسب کردن مشکلی نیست و باید ذهنت رو متمرکز کنی رو حل سوالات

این نکته که اگه زیاد اشتباه تست تو خونه میزنی رو به فال نیک بگیر چون همین اهرم فشاری میشه که واسه دفعات بعد تمرکزت رو بیشتر کنی تا وقتت تلف نشه. 
توی برنامه ریزی همیشه بعد آزمون ، برنامه محدوده زیستی که میخوای بخونی رو ببند. وقتی بستی با سیستم حجمی-زمانی به سراغش برو و سعی کن بهترین بازده رو بگیری
سیستم دوره و مرور هم باتوجه به اینکه لازمه مباحث فصول قبلی رو یادآوری کنی باید به طور مداوم در طول هفته پیاده بشه.. همونطور که میدونی زیست درس فراریه اگه یه لحظه ازش غافل بشی و نخونی معلوم نیست که چ بلایی سر وقت و انرژی که گذاشتی بره

----------


## wowramin

> من تازه نیم ساعته از کتابخونه اومدم . تا الان بالای 6-7 تا پیام خصوصی و بالای 7-8 تا نقل رو توی همین مدت جواب دادم .
> ایشالله یه روز یه اسکرین ا ص اول انجمنم قرار میدم که متوجه فشار کاریم بشید .
> به هر حال شرمنده از پاسخ دیرم .
> 
> منبع اصلی من کتاب درسی + تست آی کیو هست که البته از جزوه ی دبیرم هم کنارش استفاده میکنم + درس نامه خیلی سبز + بعضی مواقع تست های دوره ای از الگو .
> در کل سعی میکنم زیاد تست بزنم . روش درسیم هم اینه که ، تست هایی که میزنم و موارد خاصی که پیدا میکنم ، خودم مجدد ا روی اون ها تست طرح میکنم . اینطوری به یه تست تالیفی از خودم ، بالای 6-7 نکته ی آموزشی و خاص رو یادمیگیرم.


داداش چند سوال
۱:روزی چند ساعت زیست میخونی؟؟؟که این همه منبع داری و فرصت میکنی استفاده کنی؟؟؟ودر چه تایمی زیست میخونی؟؟عصر.  صبح. شب ....کی؟
۲تست هایی ک طرح میکنی رو یادداشت هم میکنی؟؟؟چون من این طرح تست رو انجام میدم ولی یادداشت نمیکنم
۳:بنظرت لازمه زیست ای کیو رو بخرم؟؟؟چند منبعی بودن واقعا لازمه؟؟؟
ممنون

----------


## †Muhammad†

> دوستان لطفا یه راهنمایی کنید (درمورد زیست) ممنون میشم
> سلام دوستان 
> بی مقدمه:
> 
> من واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم هرچقدر میخونم برا زیست به درصد بالایی نمیرسم. روزی۵ساعت برای زیست وقت میزارم(چون پشت کنکوری ام≥ وقت دارم)
> اما از۵۰-۶۰بالاتر نمیره. دیگه واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم. که برسم ب بالا۸۰؟؟
> منابع ام کتاب درسی +نشر الگو
> دوستانی درصد بالایی دارن واقعا ممنون میشم اگه ی توضیح مفید در مورد روش مطالعه این درس بگن 
> پیشاپیش ممنون


سلام دوستم!
خب میخوای تو زیست پاسخ بگیری؟؟؟!اول اینکه ساعت مطالعه زیستتو بذار برای صبح و حتما قبلش یک صبحانه مفصل بخور تا سلول های مغزت پتانسیلشون بره بالا
2وم اینکه موقع خوندن زیست هر 3 کتاب رو بذار جولوت و ب هر کلمه ای ک ریسیدی و فک میکنی میتونی با فصول دیگ ترکیبون کنی سریع برو سراغشون و ی مرور ب بحثش بکن(برای مثال:تو فص 6 سال دوم گفته ریشه هم ب عنوان محل منبعه و هم ب عنوان محل مصرف خب ب راحتی میتونی این قسمت رو با فصل 10 سال سوم با گیاهان دو ساله و چن ساله علفی ترکیبی کنی)این کار اروم اروم قدرت تحلیلتو میبره بالا
سوم استفاده از کتاب تست خوب ک اصلا تو بازار وجود نداره!هیچ کتابی بدون مشکل نیست پس سعی کن هر نکته ای ک از کتابای دیگ میکشی بیرون با متن درس تطبیق داشته باشه(نشرالگو پر از اشتباهاته)
اخرشم اینه ک خودت طراح سوال باش.خودتو بذار جای طراح و ببین چ سوال سختی میتونی از متنی ک داری میخونی طرح کنی.اینطوری بهتر میتونی ب مفهومات دقت کنی
اخر کلام اینه ک کتاب مفهومی محور میخوای برو سراغ iq و اگر کتابی محور میخوای برو سراغ نشرالگو

----------


## wowramin

راستش خودمم در فکر عوض کردن منبعم هستم ولی نمیدونم که ای کیو رو بگیرم یا نه
درضمن کارای بالا رو گفتید دقیقا انجام میدم
...راستی شما در چه وضعیتی هستید برازیست؟؟

----------


## Behnam10

> داداش چند سوال
> ۱:روزی چند ساعت زیست میخونی؟؟؟که این همه منبع داری و فرصت میکنی استفاده کنی؟؟؟ودر چه تایمی زیست میخونی؟؟عصر.  صبح. شب ....کی؟
> ۲تست هایی ک طرح میکنی رو یادداشت هم میکنی؟؟؟چون من این طرح تست رو انجام میدم ولی یادداشت نمیکنم
> ۳:بنظرت لازمه زیست ای کیو رو بخرم؟؟؟چند منبعی بودن واقعا لازمه؟؟؟
> ممنون


ببین داش من اصلا چند منبعی نیستم .
سال گذشته از الگو + درس نامه خیلی سبز استفاده کردم . تمامی نکات و تست های قشنگ الگو رو در یه دفتر یاداشت گردم و وامسال فقط همونا رو میخونم + تست آی کیو+ و البته کتاب درسی
خب من خودم طبق عادت صبح میخونم . نمیدونم درستش باید کی باشه اما خب من عادتم همینه .
روزی تقریبا 4 ساعت اما خب این متغیره . مثلا دیروز حدود 6 ساعت فقط زیست خوندم .قطعا تست ها رو باید یدداشت کرد دیگه ، وگرنه اون خلاقیت و ایده ای که به لحظه میاد ، اگه یاداشت نکنی از ذهنت میره و.... .

----------


## elahe97m

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط behnam10alipour


ببین داش من اصلا چند منبعی نیستم .
سال گذشته از الگو + درس نامه خیلی سبز استفاده کردم . تمامی نکات و تست های قشنگ الگو رو در یه دفتر یاداشت گردم و وامسال فقط همونا رو میخونم + تست آی کیو+ و البته کتاب درسی
خب من خودم طبق عادت صبح میخونم . نمیدونم درستش باید کی باشه اما خب من عادتم همینه .
روزی تقریبا 4 ساعت اما خب این متغیره . مثلا دیروز حدود 6 ساعت فقط زیست خوندم .قطعا تست ها رو باید یدداشت کرد دیگه ، وگرنه اون خلاقیت و ایده ای که به لحظه میاد ، اگه یاداشت نکنی از ذهنت میره و.... .


ببخشيد ميام داخل بحث تون ..

به نظرتون زيست آی كيو خوبه ..*

----------


## wowramin

داداش دمت گرم 
منم پارسال الگو رو چند بار دور کردم اما تنهااشتباهم این بود ک فقط الگو میخوندم کتاب درسی رو نمیخوندم برا همین خیلی بد شد کنکورم
بنظرت منم ای کیو بگیرم؟؟
مثلا برا هر فصل (حدودا) چند تست اورده؟
بنظرت  درسنامه خیلی سبز قوی تره یا الگو؟؟
سوال دیگه
مثلا برا قبل (۷ابان)که هم فصل۵ -۴ پایه بود +پیش هر روز همه فصل هارو میخوندی یا مثلا یک در میان پایه و پیش کار میکردی 
ممنون

----------


## †Muhammad†

> راستش خودمم در فکر عوض کردن منبعم هستم ولی نمیدونم که ای کیو رو بگیرم یا نه
> درضمن کارای بالا رو گفتید دقیقا انجام میدم
> ...راستی شما در چه وضعیتی هستید برازیست؟؟


اگ فک میکنی رو متون کتاب تسلط کامل داری بگیر!وگرنه نگیر ک سوالاش سخته و موج منفی بت میده
والا قلمچی زیر 80 نمیزنم!امسال بچه ها خیلی قوی شدن!درصد زیر 60 یا 70 داشتن تو قلمچی خیلی افتضاح میشه!تو ناامید نشو.وقت زیاد داری

----------


## †Muhammad†

> *
> 
> ببخشيد ميام داخل بحث تون ..
> 
> به نظرتون زيست آی كيو خوبه ..*


ای کیو سوالاش مفهومی ولی کمی از نشر الگو تو اشتباهات نداره!اگ تسلط کافی رو متون نداری توصیه میکنم نگیر چو بعضی نکات اشتباه رو مجبور میشی حفظ کنی ازش!لامصب اصن خط کتابی سوال نمیدن.ولی کلی بخوای نگاه کنی خیلی سطح سوالاش بالاست و قدرت تحلیل ادمو میبره بالا!

----------


## †Muhammad†

> ببین داش من اصلا چند منبعی نیستم .
> سال گذشته از الگو + درس نامه خیلی سبز استفاده کردم . تمامی نکات و تست های قشنگ الگو رو در یه دفتر یاداشت گردم و وامسال فقط همونا رو میخونم + تست آی کیو+ و البته کتاب درسی
> خب من خودم طبق عادت صبح میخونم . نمیدونم درستش باید کی باشه اما خب من عادتم همینه .
> روزی تقریبا 4 ساعت اما خب این متغیره . مثلا دیروز حدود 6 ساعت فقط زیست خوندم .قطعا تست ها رو باید یدداشت کرد دیگه ، وگرنه اون خلاقیت و ایده ای که به لحظه میاد ، اگه یاداشت نکنی از ذهنت میره و.... .


بهنام داش تو ک سوپری!6 ساعت چ خبره؟؟!یدفه از زیست زده نشو فقط!من عاشق فیزیکم.فقط فیزیک و شیمی و بس.

----------


## wowramin

> اگ فک میکنی رو متون کتاب تسلط کامل داری بگیر!وگرنه نگیر ک سوالاش سخته و موج منفی بت میده
> والا قلمچی زیر 80 نمیزنم!امسال بچه ها خیلی قوی شدن!درصد زیر 60 یا 70 داشتن تو قلمچی خیلی افتضاح میشه!تو ناامید نشو.وقت زیاد داری


تراز کلت چند شده داداش؟؟؟

----------


## Behnam10

> بهنام داش تو ک سوپری!6 ساعت چ خبره؟؟!یدفه از زیست زده نشو فقط!من عاشق فیزیکم.فقط فیزیک و شیمی و بس.


داش تو که تست های آی کیو رو دیدی !!
یعنی یه سوال رو میخونی و توی ماکسیمم 2 دقیقه جواب میدی میبینی غلط زدی! :Yahoo (105): بعدش میری پاسخ نامه رو میخونی که بعد 10 دقیقه باید فکر کنی که این مطلب .......  درست گفته یا نه  :Yahoo (114): 
خب هر تست تقریبا 10-12 دقیقه ازت وقت میگیره ؛ 150 تا تست رو چند دقیقه باید زد ؟!! چیزی حدود 25 ساعت . خب من توی یه هفته باید تموم کنم این بیصاحاب رو  .
خب باید حداقل 5-6 ساعت وقت میزاشتم دیگه  :Yahoo (19): 
اونم گردش مواد ............
امروزم که ماز رو هم ترکوندم . دیگه انگار هر چی بیشتر زحمت میکشی ، بیشتر تر میزنی !
خدا قلمچی فردا رو بخیر کنه  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## wowramin

> داش تو که تست های آی کیو رو دیدی !!
> یعنی یه سوال رو میخونی و توی ماکسیمم 2 دقیقه جواب میدی میبینی غلط زدی!بعدش میری پاسخ نامه رو میخونی که بعد 10 دقیقه باید فکر کنی که این مطلب .......  درست گفته یا نه 
> خب هر تست تقریبا 10-12 دقیقه ازت وقت میگیره ؛ 150 تا تست رو چند دقیقه باید زد ؟!! چیزی حدود 25 ساعت . خب من توی یه هفته باید تموم کنم این بیصاحاب رو  .
> خب باید حداقل 5-6 ساعت وقت میزاشتم دیگه 
> اونم گردش مواد ............
> امروزم که ماز رو هم ترکوندم . دیگه انگار هر چی بیشتر زحمت میکشی ، بیشتر تر میزنی !
> خدا قلمچی فردا رو بخیر کنه


داداش این ماز چقد هزینه داشت؟؟؟
ارزش داره ثبت نام کنیم؟؟؟
سوالاتش استاندارده؟؟؟

----------


## Behnam10

> داداش این ماز چقد هزینه داشت؟؟؟
> ارزش داره ثبت نام کنیم؟؟؟
> سوالاتش استاندارده؟؟؟


عزیز من اهل تبلیغ و حتی تخریب نیستم .
من خودم اول هاش فکر میکردم میتونم با غول های زیست کشور رقابت کنم ( بهتر بگم کل اون ها رو بخوابونم ) .
الان خودم دارم کم کم داغون میشم .
من بورسیه مدرسم بودم و اصلا هزینه ای پرداخت نکردم .
اما سوالاتش چرت کامله ( برخلاف سال پیش ) . تنها پاسخ نامش خوبه که جدول های جمع بندی مفیدی داره .

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط behnam10alipour


عزیز من اهل تبلیغ و حتی تخریب نیستم .
من خودم اول هاش فکر میکردم میتونم با غول های زیست کشور رقابت کنم ( بهتر بگم کل اون ها رو بخوابونم ) .
الان خودم دارم کم کم داغون میشم .
من بورسیه مدرسم بودم و اصلا هزینه ای پرداخت نکردم .
اما سوالاتش چرت کامله ( برخلاف سال پیش ) . تنها پاسخ نامش خوبه که جدول های جمع بندی مفیدی داره .


\\پاسخنامش که جمع بندیه مثل همون پارسال هس یا تغییراتی داشته ؟*

----------


## Behnam10

> *
> \\پاسخنامش که جمع بندیه مثل همون پارسال هس یا تغییراتی داشته ؟*


تغییرات جرئی داشته .
اما کلیت همونه

----------


## wowramin

> عزیز من اهل تبلیغ و حتی تخریب نیستم .
> من خودم اول هاش فکر میکردم میتونم با غول های زیست کشور رقابت کنم ( بهتر بگم کل اون ها رو بخوابونم ) .
> الان خودم دارم کم کم داغون میشم .
> من بورسیه مدرسم بودم و اصلا هزینه ای پرداخت نکردم .
> اما سوالاتش چرت کامله ( برخلاف سال پیش ) . تنها پاسخ نامش خوبه که جدول های جمع بندی مفیدی داره .


دمت گرم خوشم میاد رک حرف میزنی
راستی میشه ی لطفی بکنی یه عکس از سوالات این کتاب iqبگیری فصل گردش مواد  (یکی دو صفحه)+پاسخنامه که ببینم سطح سوالاتش چجوریه؟؟
نیم نگاه سایت گاج فصل ۳سال۳رو اورده 
این ازمون گردش مواد رو خوندم 
میخواستم ببینم میتونم سوالاتشو حل کنم یا نه
ممنون

----------


## .MEHRAD.

سلام یه سوال برام پیش اومد تستای هر کتابو چند دفعه باید زد؟
یه دفعه بزنم بعد نکاتش رو در بیارم کافیه؟
الان زیست جامع گاج دارم 
زیست دوم همایش عمارلو
زیست سوم خیلی سبز
زیست پیش الگو
تقریبا تستای گاج رو تا جایی که خوندم زدم 3 بار چون تغییر رشته ای هستم پرسیدم بسه دیگه یا بازم از روش تست بزنم
گفتم شاید بپرسید کدوم ازمون میرم هنوز ازمون ثبت نام نکردم تصمیم گرفتم زیست رو بخونم بعد که مسلط شدم ازمون شرکت کنم احتمالا از ازمون بعد سنجش ثبت نام کنم
ممنون از راهنمایی آینده تون :Yahoo (8):

----------


## amirdostaneh

> داش تو که تست های آی کیو رو دیدی !!
> یعنی یه سوال رو میخونی و توی ماکسیمم 2 دقیقه جواب میدی میبینی غلط زدی!بعدش میری پاسخ نامه رو میخونی که بعد 10 دقیقه باید فکر کنی که این مطلب .......  درست گفته یا نه 
> خب هر تست تقریبا 10-12 دقیقه ازت وقت میگیره ؛ 150 تا تست رو چند دقیقه باید زد ؟!! چیزی حدود 25 ساعت . خب من توی یه هفته باید تموم کنم این بیصاحاب رو  .
> خب باید حداقل 5-6 ساعت وقت میزاشتم دیگه 
> اونم گردش مواد ............
> امروزم که ماز رو هم ترکوندم . دیگه انگار هر چی بیشتر زحمت میکشی ، بیشتر تر میزنی !
> خدا قلمچی فردا رو بخیر کنه


حالا دقیقا درسته من کله گردش مواد هفته اول زدم تو دو سوال پشت سر هم جواب ها همدیگرو نقض میکردن

----------


## aamir

سلام بچه ها منم مثل ایشون تو زیست مشکل دارم ولی مشکل من خیلی بدتره.توی خونه تستارو خیلی خوب میزنم ولی سر ازمونا خیلی غلط میزنم .اینجاش جالبه که بعد ازمونو دوباره توی خونه میزنم (بدون خوندن پاسخ تشریحی)بیشتر سوالایی که سر ازمون غلط زده بودمو درست میزنم.شاید بعضیا بگن استرس داریو از این حرفا ولی من سر جلسه ازمون کاملا شرایط طبیعی دارم.الان باید چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟خواهشا جواب بدین :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## aamir

> تغییرات جرئی داشته .
> اما کلیت همونه


 سلام میشه بگین از چه نظر سوالای پارسال ماز بهترن؟؟؟اخه منم ماز هستم و سوالاش خیلی سخته.لازمه سوالای پارسالشم بخرم؟؟؟

----------


## Behnam10

> سلام میشه بگین از چه نظر سوالای پارسال ماز بهترن؟؟؟اخه منم ماز هستم و سوالاش خیلی سخته.لازمه سوالای پارسالشم بخرم؟؟؟


نه خب واقعا نیاز نیست که اون سوالات رو هم خریداری کنید .
ببینید سخت بودن سوال یه امتیاز نیست !!!! درست بودن و روند درست آموزشی داشتن سوالات ملاکه !!!!
من ا این نظر میگم که سوالات پارسال بهترن چون خب امسال بیشتر ماز زده توی جاده خاکی ( که البته دیگه باید بهش بگیم  ما ؛ چون مولف سوم این گروه یعنی آقای زارع ، از این گروه جدا شده )

----------


## wowramin

> عزیز من اهل تبلیغ و حتی تخریب نیستم .
> من خودم اول هاش فکر میکردم میتونم با غول های زیست کشور رقابت کنم ( بهتر بگم کل اون ها رو بخوابونم ) .
> الان خودم دارم کم کم داغون میشم .
> من بورسیه مدرسم بودم و اصلا هزینه ای پرداخت نکردم .
> اما سوالاتش چرت کامله ( برخلاف سال پیش ) . تنها پاسخ نامش خوبه که جدول های جمع بندی مفیدی داره .


دمت گرم خوشم میاد رک حرف میزنی
راستی میشه ی لطفی بکنی یه عکس از سوالات این کتاب iqبگیری فصل گردش مواد (یکی دو صفحه)+پاسخنامه که ببینم سطح سوالاتش چجوریه؟؟
نیم نگاه سایت گاج فصل ۳سال۳رو اورده 
این ازمون گردش مواد رو خوندم 
میخواستم ببینم میتونم سوالاتشو حل کنم یا نه
ممنون

----------


## wowramin

دوستانی که زیستiqدارن 
لطفا یکی دوصفحه از تست و پاسخنامه فصل گردش مواد بزارن 
ببینیم واقعا در چه حدیه 
اگه لازمه باشه بخریم
پیشاپیش ممنون

----------


## aamir

> نه خب واقعا نیاز نیست که اون سوالات رو هم خریداری کنید .
> ببینید سخت بودن سوال یه امتیاز نیست !!!! درست بودن و روند درست آموزشی داشتن سوالات ملاکه !!!!
> من ا این نظر میگم که سوالات پارسال بهترن چون خب امسال بیشتر ماز زده توی جاده خاکی ( که البته دیگه باید بهش بگیم  ما ؛ چون مولف سوم این گروه یعنی آقای زارع ، از این گروه جدا شده )


من که خداییش دیگه نمیدونم زیستو چجوری بخونم گفتن الگو بگیر گرفنم خوندم فایده نداشت گفتن ازمونای قلمچیو تحلیل کن بازم فایده نداشت گفتن برو ماز رفتم گفتن هرروز کتابو بخون خوندم بالای 40 ساعت هم برای زیست وقت میزارم توی دو هفته ولی  دیگه نمیدونم چیکار کنم درصدا هنوزم زیر 50 هستش کاشکی پشت کنکور نمیموندم.......

----------


## †Muhammad†

> داش تو که تست های آی کیو رو دیدی !!
> یعنی یه سوال رو میخونی و توی ماکسیمم 2 دقیقه جواب میدی میبینی غلط زدی!بعدش میری پاسخ نامه رو میخونی که بعد 10 دقیقه باید فکر کنی که این مطلب .......  درست گفته یا نه 
> خب هر تست تقریبا 10-12 دقیقه ازت وقت میگیره ؛ 150 تا تست رو چند دقیقه باید زد ؟!! چیزی حدود 25 ساعت . خب من توی یه هفته باید تموم کنم این بیصاحاب رو  .
> خب باید حداقل 5-6 ساعت وقت میزاشتم دیگه 
> اونم گردش مواد ............
> امروزم که ماز رو هم ترکوندم . دیگه انگار هر چی بیشتر زحمت میکشی ، بیشتر تر میزنی !
> خدا قلمچی فردا رو بخیر کنه


دست رو دلم نذار داداش!ای کیو مغزمو تخریب کرده!هرچی بلد بودمو بلد نبودمو فراموش کردم!امروز ازمون قلمچی رو خدابخیر کنه!
من زیاد رو زیست وقت نمیذاشتم ولی بت قول ازمون بعد ماز از 10 نفر اول باشم!لامصب من میرم حضوری میدم نامردا 35 دقیقه وقت میدن!بخدا انصاف نیس.انلاین 50 دقیه وقت میدن.
من جدیدن ای کیو گرفتم تازه دارم تستاشو میزنم!خیلی عقب افتادم این هفته باید جامع خودمو برسونم.کل تستای پایه دوم قبل فصل 6حدود 700تاست!چطور میخوام بزنم خدا میدونه.گریمو در اورده این ای کیو...

----------


## †Muhammad†

> نه خب واقعا نیاز نیست که اون سوالات رو هم خریداری کنید .
> ببینید سخت بودن سوال یه امتیاز نیست !!!! درست بودن و روند درست آموزشی داشتن سوالات ملاکه !!!!
> من ا این نظر میگم که سوالات پارسال بهترن چون خب امسال بیشتر ماز زده توی جاده خاکی ( که البته دیگه باید بهش بگیم  ما ؛ چون مولف سوم این گروه یعنی آقای زارع ، از این گروه جدا شده )


ارع!بهنام این زارع رفت ماز دیگ شده موز!اصل این یارو بود ک رفت.دیگ ماز مثل قبلش نیس.حسی ندارم تو ازموناش شرکت کنم ولی مشاوره میگ حتما برو وگرنه گوربابای همشون...

----------


## †Muhammad†

> سلام بچه ها منم مثل ایشون تو زیست مشکل دارم ولی مشکل من خیلی بدتره.توی خونه تستارو خیلی خوب میزنم ولی سر ازمونا خیلی غلط میزنم .اینجاش جالبه که بعد ازمونو دوباره توی خونه میزنم (بدون خوندن پاسخ تشریحی)بیشتر سوالایی که سر ازمون غلط زده بودمو درست میزنم.شاید بعضیا بگن استرس داریو از این حرفا ولی من سر جلسه ازمون کاملا شرایط طبیعی دارم.الان باید چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟خواهشا جواب بدین


استرس نیس.شاید بخاطر عجله ای ک تو زدن سوالات میکنی گزینه هارو ب دقت نخونی!مثلا تو یکی از گزینه ها نوشته باشه ماهیچه های جدار مویرگ اما تو اشتباه بخونی ماهیچه های حداره ی رگ ک کلا جواب رو اشتباه میدی!و این اشتباهاتو خیلی ها میکنن!سعی کن تو هر گزینه دنبال نکات کلیدی باش و اینکه بستگی داره شما چ تستهایی میزنی!ممکنه تستایی ک میزنی در سطح ازمون های ازمایشی نباشه!اصولا اگ تسلط کامل رو کتاب داشته باشی براحتی میتونی اغلب گزینه هارو رد کنی فقط با یک کلمه کلیدی.

----------


## †Muhammad†

> تراز کلت چند شده داداش؟؟؟


والا هفته اول 6500 هفته دوم 6800 و فردا هم ب امید خدا تا 7000 باید برسونم!
عمومی خیلی ضعیفم همه تخصصی هام تقریبا بالای 70ه فقط عمومی هام خرابه!

----------


## atena__

منم این مشکلو داشتم که فهمیدم  بخطر مرور نکردنه

----------


## wowramin

> والا هفته اول 6500 هفته دوم 6800 و فردا هم ب امید خدا تا 7000 باید برسونم!
> عمومی خیلی ضعیفم همه تخصصی هام تقریبا بالای 70ه فقط عمومی هام خرابه!


به امید خدا....
موفق باشی داداش

----------


## aamir

> استرس نیس.شاید بخاطر عجله ای ک تو زدن سوالات میکنی گزینه هارو ب دقت نخونی!مثلا تو یکی از گزینه ها نوشته باشه ماهیچه های جدار مویرگ اما تو اشتباه بخونی ماهیچه های حداره ی رگ ک کلا جواب رو اشتباه میدی!و این اشتباهاتو خیلی ها میکنن!سعی کن تو هر گزینه دنبال نکات کلیدی باش و اینکه بستگی داره شما چ تستهایی میزنی!ممکنه تستایی ک میزنی در سطح ازمون های ازمایشی نباشه!اصولا اگ تسلط کامل رو کتاب داشته باشی براحتی میتونی اغلب گزینه هارو رد کنی فقط با یک کلمه کلیدی.


 سلام ممنون جواب دادین.میشه بگین اختصاصیارو چجوری میخونین؟؟من علی رغم اینکه تست زیادی هم میزنم خیلی بالابزنم فوقشش 40 هس.

----------


## Dead.Mask

دوستان یکی به داد منم برسه، من قلم چی نمیرم سنجش میرم و همه درصدام 50 به بالاست بجز زیست، زیست اصلا بالای 20 یا 30 نمیره دوستان یکی بم بگه چطوری بخونم یعنی کلافه شدم روزی 4 یا 5 ساعت براش وقت میزارم، وقتی میخوام تست بزنم تستای خط به خط  و تعدادی از تستای مفهومی رو درست میزنم ولی مثلا تو ترکیبی لنگ میزنم، یکی بم بگه چطوری بخونم و چطوری تست بزنم. تشکر

----------


## Taha19

بچه ها منم مثل شما بوودم ولی قلقشو پیدا کردم الان راحتم ...آزمون اول قلمچی زیستو منفی 10 زدم آزمون دوم 15 درصد زدم ازمون سوم هم 80زدم ....این یعنی پشرفت  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> بچه ها منم مثل شما بوودم ولی قلقشو پیدا کردم الان راحتم ...آزمون اول قلمچی زیستو منفی 10 زدم آزمون دوم 15 درصد زدم ازمون سوم هم 80زدم ....این یعنی پشرفت


قلقتو بگو جماعت پیشرفت کنن داداچ

----------


## NOT NOW

شما کتاب رو بخون بعد کمک درسی(مثلا نشر الگو) رو بخون  بعد نکات نشر الگو رو وارد کتاب درسی کن بعدش فقط و فقط تست بزن و رفع اشکال کن 

من همینجوری کار میکنم درصدم 80 هست. (البته 76 % زدم آخرین آزمونم رو) :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dead.Mask

هم استانی هم هستیم مهدی جان، من ایدی تلگراممو میدم بم پیام بده که علاوه بر زیست ببینم دیگه تو چه دروسی موفقی بلکه هم استانیت رو به هدف رتبه زیر 5000 برسونی.ممنون Dr_DeX

----------

